# linien verlauf der sich verjüngt



## Meccan (28. Juni 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe eine Frag ich möchte gerne so ein Müster wie es im Anhang ist erstellen, dabei
sollen die Linien immer dicker werden und so stark am ende zusammenrücken das diese
eine geschlossene Fläche ergeben

ALSO sozusagen eine Verlauf mit Linien der selben Farbe erstellen, wenn man das so sagen darf!?


Ich weiß man kann dies auch per Hand machen aber die ist echt relativ viel arbeit wenn mein
einen großen raum damit ausfüllen möchte!

Danke im Voraus für eure Antworten!

MFG Carl


----------



## Andreas Späth (28. Juni 2005)

Ich würde mir die Linien erstmal als neues Muster anlegen, und dann verzerren.

Du machst dir eine neue Datei sagen wir mal 10x20 Pixel ( die Höhe muss der von 2 Linien entsprechen )
Es würde auch 1 Pixel breite reichen, aber bei 10 sehe zumindest ich besser was ich da fabriziere 

Die obere Hälfte in deinem Fall schwarz, die untere Weiss ( oder auch andersrum  ) siehe Anhang.... 
Dann: Bearbeiten > Muster Festlegen


Nun in einem anderem Bild das Füllwerkzeug schnappen und "Füllen mit" einstellen bei Muster dann deine eben erstellten Linien wählen.
Alternativ kann man auch eine neue Füllungsebene benutzen.

So nun müssen wir sie nurnoch ein wenig Auseinanderziehen bzw Zusammendrücken.
Dafür würde ich sie einfach "Perspektivisch verzerren", zu finden unter: Bearbeiten > Transformieren.


----------



## McAce (28. Juni 2005)

Das klappt soweit auch ganz gut ich würde dann danach noch mit transformieren das
Muster auf die gewünschte breite ziehen und noch mit Unscharfmaskieren nachschärfen.

Ansonsten eine super Lösung für dein Problem


----------



## Meccan (28. Juni 2005)

so hab mal rumprobiert

 Aber wie kann ich dann das konkret mache das die linien erst 
 klein und dünn sind und dann immer dicker werden bis sie sich berühren
 und eine Flche ergeben

 ODer hab ich unten bei den Beispiel ein bisschen was verzogt


 MFG Carl


----------



## McAce (28. Juni 2005)

also nächtse mal bitte das Bild etwas kleiner dieses Mutsre macht einen ja Blind
beim scrollen 

Ich habe ein Problem an der Technik entdeckt und zwar sollten die Balken 
je schmaler sie werden einen größeren Abstand zu einander haben und umgkehrt was mit
deiner Technik DJ Teac nicht funktioniert denn da ist es genau umgekehrt.
Ich bin im Moment auch ratlos werde aber noch experimentieren


----------



## Meccan (28. Juni 2005)

ja sorry wollt es nur groß genug machen damit man sieht 
 wie der verlauf ist

 Dann muss ich auch nochmal ganz lange grübeln!!

 MFG Carl


----------



## Meccan (28. Juni 2005)

ich hab jetzt mal den ganzen Tag rumgesucht hab aber leider noch nichts
gefunden!!

ARG ARG


MFG Carl


----------



## hotschen (28. Juni 2005)

Hmm...wüsste jetzt ohne externe Hilfsmittel auch nicht wie das geht. Allerdings lässt sich das ohne Problem Coden. Wie meinst du das genau? so wie im Bild oder sollen die Abstände identisch sein? Das Programm für Variante 1 habe ich mit angehängt, lässt sich aber auch leicht modifizieren.


----------



## Meccan (28. Juni 2005)

thank you LORD  ;-) 


DANKE DANKE

ICH WERD's dann gleich ausprobieren!!


MFG Carl


----------



## Meccan (28. Juni 2005)

wie wende ich denn dieses Programm in Photoshop an

 Danke schonmal


 MFG Carl


----------



## hotschen (28. Juni 2005)

Aso...vergessen dazu zu schreiben. Funktioniert natürlich nur mit PS CS oder der Scriptunterstützung für PS7. Dann einfach starten, Anzahl der Zeilen eingeben, abwarten


----------



## Meccan (28. Juni 2005)

hab mal das zip eingebunden und was der sagt siehst du untern

 wenn ich dann auf auf "VERWEFEN" gehen kommt das nächsten fenster

 und wenn ich auf den Rechten BUTTON Klicke passiert garnichts

 Mach ich was falsch


 MFG Carl


----------



## hotschen (28. Juni 2005)

Exakt. Anschliessend wird PS gestartet. Bevor du dann auf Start drückst, musst du ein Dokument geöffnet und im Vordergrund haben.

Nachtrag: Die Linien werden mit der aktuellen Vordergrungfarbe gezeichnet.


----------



## Meccan (28. Juni 2005)

komisch das geht allet net

 Schau mal oben was da für ein fehler kommt

 MFG Carl


----------



## hotschen (28. Juni 2005)

Hmm...damit kann ich überhaupt nix anfangen, keine Ahnung was das sein kann. Kann das wer bestätigen?
(Aber die zip-Datei hast du schon entpackt, oder?   )


----------



## Meccan (28. Juni 2005)

hab die zip entpack und doppelklick auf linien.zip dann kommt der fehler den ich
 jetzt angehängt habe!!

 WEnn ich zuerst PS öffne und dann Datei --> Öffnen und dann die zip öffne kommen
 die fehler die ich grad oben beschrieben habe

 und wenn ich übe PS die Linie.exe öffne passiert nichts!

 MFG Carl


----------



## hotschen (29. Juni 2005)

Hallo.
Ich habe das "Tool" mal für VBS umgeschrieben (nach Anregung eines anderen Users, bei dem das Tool zwar lief, aber scheinbar leicht verbuggt war)

Vorgehensweise:
Erstelle eine neue Textdatei im Editor deiner Wahl, kopiere folgenden Code hinein und speichere sie als "Irgedwas.vbs" ab. Anschliessend Doppelklick auf die Datei und los gehts.

```
Option Explicit

Dim appref
Set appref = CreateObject("Photoshop.Application")
Dim docref
if appref.documents.count<>0 then    'Falls kein Dokument geöffnet ist, wird ein neues erstellt
	Set docref=appref.ActiveDocument
else
	Set docref=appref.documents.add(500,500,72,"Beispiel.psd")
end if
dim anzZeilen, Abstand, sel_x, sel_y,sel_h, farbe, i

anzZeilen = InputBox("Gib die Anzahl der Zeilen ein:","Linienzeichner",20)
if anzZeilen>0 then
     dim startRulerUnits
	startRulerUnits=appRef.Preferences.RulerUnits
	appref.Preferences.RulerUnits =5
	docref.artlayers.add
	Abstand = docref.Height / anzZeilen
	sel_h = Abstand
	sel_x = docref.Width
	sel_y = 0
	Set farbe = appref.ForegroundColor
	For i = 1 To anzZeilen
		sel_y = i * Abstand - sel_h
		docref.Selection.Select Array( _
			Array(0, sel_y), _
			Array(sel_x, sel_y), _
			Array(sel_x, sel_y + sel_h), _
			Array(0, sel_y + sel_h))
		docref.Selection.Fill farbe
		sel_h = (1 - (i / anzZeilen)) * Abstand
	Next
	docref.selection.deselect
     appRef.Preferences.RulerUnits=startRulerUnits
end if
```


----------



## Meccan (29. Juni 2005)

Ich knie vor die nieder und bewundere den LORD


Ich wusste ja das man viel mit PS machen kann aber dann auch noch was
beeindruckt micht echt sehr

DANKE DANKE DANKE

MFG Carl


----------



## celiadee (13. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

genau das suche ich auch.
Wie ist das denn mit der irgendwas.vbs.gemeint?
Hab mit dem Code von Hotschen diese vbs gemacht und wenn ich die Doppelklicke
dann krieg ich da ne Fehlermeldung:
Siehe Anhang.

Hats bei Dir geklappt Meccan?

Greetz

Ceeliadee


----------



## McAce (13. Juli 2005)

Also ich habe mir das Ding downgelodet und so gestartet wie beschrieben, und muß
sagen es funktioniert wunderbar.

Ich meine das Linien.zip in Beitrag 8


----------



## hotschen (13. Juli 2005)

@celiadee: Welche Version hast du? Falls PS 7....hast du die Scriptunterstützung installiert? PS 6 und tiefer können mit Scripts nix anfangen, geht erst ab v7 (mit Unterstützung) und aufwärts.


----------



## celiadee (14. Juli 2005)

Thx McAce,
ja, hab mir jetzt PSD CS installiert und jetzt  es!
Happyness!
celiadee


----------

